# Big South Gate and Flow Update



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Anybody interested?


----------



## riverman177 (Jul 1, 2008)

caspermike said:


> Anybody interested?


 
very interested. we are driving from sc tonight and will be in CO friday ready to paddle somewhere. i wont have internet while we drive so feel free to call me. 
andy 
864-314-2960


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Schaweeet. Thanks for the info DS.

For anyone heading up this weekend BE CAREFUL FOR WOOD. See earlier posts,

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/whats-the-word-on-the-big-south-gate-20141.html

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/big-south-source-tr-19160.html


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Riverman, Casper - peeps will be there. Just show at the take-out by 9am and you will find a posse.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

my plan is to do cheesman on fri and big south on sat and sun. 
203-383-9368


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Holy sheet Batman. Big Ceasar until September at 250cfs! Good God man. Not much could make me happier than this news - except my baby daughter of course. Now I don't have to go too far from home for the rest of the summer and you bitches ain't got no excuse not to come visit me and the BIG SOUTH!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

fucking ahh i can be there by 9 for sure...


----------



## riverman177 (Jul 1, 2008)

caspermike said:


> fucking ahh i can be there by 9 for sure...




we'll be there by 9...this is the campground right? we'll be in a Z-71 loaded down with gear
Andy


----------



## brandf (May 4, 2004)

I can see it now...20+ people puckered at Cool World. 

I'll be there.

Frank
720.839.4012


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Is the level considered high right now?


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

The level is high by WSR standards. Also known as really freaking good. Probably not the best first time level. But maybe.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I am in Tennessee right now until Sunday But I don't have to work the entire week so who wants to camp up there and run the shit every day. Losta? Wrangler? Force? Come on take some time off for the ol sizzy. Tables are not being bussed right now.


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

Kevin,
I should be able to pull off a day or two early next week. Lets stay in touch. I have to work all weekend plus we can let the crowds die down.

Should be a bit different than our last outing.


----------



## riverman177 (Jul 1, 2008)

i'd join ya if i could if my boat didn't get stolen today at poudre falls....just keep an eye out for any non-kayakers with a green nomad in the area. i saw them driving down the road with it sticking out the back of the damn truck...they left the paddle though.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Why didn't you take the paddle they left, catch up to them and stick it up their ass??

Do you need another creek boat to get things done? I dont exactly have one to spare but I'm sure someone on here could help you out, I know it's a little late today but your trip may still be salvageable.


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

If you are in Fort Collins, I have a Jefe you can use. call me
970-988-2568 - JJ
it has a crack, but has been repaired, and I paddled it many times and stayed very dry.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Any confirmation on the gate?


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

Its a go. Anyone want to hit it up on Monday?


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Gate is open. Eight paddlers total on Saturday. Forty-two and a raft on Sunday! The wood is out of Double Trouble. About two minutes after spending over two hours wrestling a good size piece of lumber, and finally removing it from the river entirely, the rafters appeared on the horizon line. They eddied, took a look, Leif showed them the sneak and then I stepped in to show them the proper line. Both of us stomped it giving them the necessary motivation. They then fired her up, not even getting their hair wet! After the raft cleaned it, the flood gates were open and there were some sweet lines and giant smiles in the pool below. 

I know there are some sick photos out there. I'd like to do a photo essay on coloradokayaking.com, so if you are willing send me some shots peeps. Adrian, Holly, Leif, Casper, I know some other peeps had some cameras too. Send me some shots and I'll post them this week.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Big thanks to all of the kayakers who cleaned out the wood, helped us out with beta, and set safety for our raft run. Double Trouble might be my new favorite rapid.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

RiverWrangler said:


> Gate is open. Eight paddlers total on Saturday. Forty-two and a raft on Sunday! The wood is out of Double Trouble. About two minutes after spending over two hours wrestling a good size piece of lumber, and finally removing it from the river entirely, the rafters appeared on the horizon line. They eddied, took a look, Leif showed them the sneak and then I stepped in to show them the proper line. Both of us stomped it giving them the necessary motivation. They then fired her up, not even getting their hair wet! After the raft cleaned it, the flood gates were open and there were some sweet lines and giant smiles in the pool below.
> 
> I know there are some sick photos out there. I'd like to do a photo essay on coloradokayaking.com, so if you are willing send me some shots peeps. Adrian, Holly, Leif, Casper, I know some other peeps had some cameras too. Send me some shots and I'll post them this week.


I've got these two in higher res, plus a couple more gems if you want.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Latenight and anybody else, just email me what you got to [email protected] ...please.

Don't need to be super hi-res either. 500 pixel width is good to go. Height doesn't matter. 

Forgot to mention the flow in the earlier post. High side of low. Everything goes.


----------



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

what happened to these 'guaranteed' 250 cfs flows from long draw through august? i understand that everything is dropping out but does anyone have any more info? thanks


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Talked to Jim this morning. They are planning on bumping up long draw flows to about 225. 90% chance it will be fri am, if not sat am according to Jim. 

BWEST, none of this is gauranteed, its just what Jim's thoughts are of what things will look like. There are a lot of variables, of which long draw flows are only one. What is certain is that long draw is full and the water that water supply co has the rights to will be released in some form or another. 

I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

any interested on saturday?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry casper, I don't think anyone will be there this weekend.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm in for a quick late afternoon run from peterson down.. anyone interested in that?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

frenchy said:


> I'm in for a quick late afternoon run from peterson down.. anyone interested in that?


Possibly, at the moment im debating jackson and poudre? i want a full run on big south for sure if i head that way though.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

There's got to be some other lone rangers around the area wanting to go.... call 307-797-1665 lets go. otherwise im heading to jackson


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok, sarcasm doesn't come over the net very well at all. We'll be there with a large posse. Leavin D-town at 7.
Joe


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Rock gauge was 2.75 last night at 6PM. Fun med/low flow. We put on weird creek right after the water supply co guys turned it up as promised! Good timing. Should be an awesome weekend.


----------

